# No manual passenger door lock on A Class!



## RichardD (Sep 14, 2009)

I've just realised that the cab passenger door is only locked by the central locking! There is no manual internal locking handle or external key access.

I mention this as I've been using the Fiat 'battery disconnect' feature in an attempt to reduce the considerable battery drain (150mA confirmed by Fiat) whilst stationary on-site.

The disconnect feature gives you 45 secs to activate the central locking before isolating the battery. However, if you use the habitation door whilst battery is disabled it still opens the passenger door lock.

I'm also concerned that when we are sat outside the van on the O/S the passenger door is unlocked and accessible to anyone passing by.

I'm hoping that I can add a manual door lock for the passenger door, but can't see how the internal door panel comes off. Anyone had one apart?

Richard


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

do I assume that the inner door handle is only one piece then. On mine I use the central locking button on the dash and then open the leisure door using the handle, this will open the door but leave the cab doors locked.

cabby


----------



## RichardD (Sep 14, 2009)

Hi Cabby,

Yes, we use the locking button on the dashboard, but when you open the hab door only it trips the lock on the cab passenger door as well.

Richard


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Have you tried locking with the key in drivers door whilst leisure door is open. as I say using the KEY, not the key fob. Or even try locking the passenger door with the key to see what happens first.

cabby


----------



## RichardD (Sep 14, 2009)

Hi Cabby, that is part of the problem, the Rapido does not have an external key lock in the door handle of the passenger door.

Richard


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi Richard,

You might be able to fit an Abus deadlock, I have one fitted to our drivers door and the interior handle/mechanism is hidden behind the trim. This does of course mean you have to lock/unlock the door from the exterior.

Give Paul Harrison a ring he'll know if its possible on yours, very helpful guy....

http://www.motorhomelocks.co.uk/

Pete


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Ok, Richard, have you tried locking using the key in the drivers door with the leisure door already open.otherwise I think you will have to try peejay's idea.

cabby


----------

